# Finally my first baby !!



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I came out this morning and seen mucas and she was acting funny so went in changed came out and she was pushing so we she went quick had the baby within 15 min she let me wipe her face off but now won't let me near her bit she's nursing now so I hope all will be well I haven't even got to see if its a buck or doe


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww. I also put the pictures right side up


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks I attach them from my ph and there usually upside down lol 
How long after birth should she pass the after birth it's been a hr and its still hanging the baby nurses for a minute than looks around searching and try's again could it not be getting any milk ? The mom won't let me help so I've tried to stay back but don't want to wait too long too help if I need too


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you touch the baby? You can feel if the babies belly is full (firm, but not too firm) or not. 
As for the afterbirth, it can take a while.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok she just passed it and the baby's belly is kinda soft not like a puppy's when it's full though so maybe she is getting some ill keep an eye on her


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have found that it will take a while for the babies to totally figure out to nurse sometimes  Now is it a doeling or a buckling?  Make sure you handle the kid a lot so he/she is nice and friendly


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a doe I finally got to pick her up while mom was busy with the afterbirth but she started bawlin so I had to put her down cause mom wasnt happy lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! 

Make sure to handle the baby a lot, even though they make a fuss it's important.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## thetopgoatbubba (Nov 2, 2013)

Stephoo said:


> I came out this morning and seen mucas and she was acting funny so went in changed came out and she was pushing so we she went quick had the baby within 15 min she let me wipe her face off but now won't let me near her bit she's nursing now so I hope all will be well I haven't even got to see if its a buck or doe


So cute!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are so cute , congrats  I know the feeling 
When Mocha FINALLY had her doeling , I was practically in shock , lolol
So much fun , enjoy her


----------

